# Can anyone recommend types of algea eaters?



## madame loach (Jul 25, 2006)

can anyone recommend some types of algae eaters? something that doesn't get any bigger than a few inches, pretty hardy, and LOOOOVES algae??


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Otocinclus catfish. I can't say they're terribly hardy though. You need to keep up with your water changes if you have them. They're cute, they do a great job, and stay 1-1.5" long. 

Chinese algae eaters get to be about 6" long and are EVIL. They will harass and kill fish when they get to be adults, and don't do such a great job mowing the lawn. Plecos do a good job, but they get very very very very large. I do not recommend either of these.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

What size tank is it and what type of algae (the color and look of it will do if you don't know the type )? I ask only because otos will eat soft green and brown algae, but really none of the other types.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Depends a bit on the size and set-up of your tank. 

Otocinclus are good for a mature, established tank, but generally don't do well in a new tank. Also, they are a schooling fish, so you should ideally keep five or six of them. It is essential to have plants, particularly broad leaved plants, and it is also advantageous to have smooth slate like rocks (that won't leach or break down) and driftwood. When the algae runs out you will need to supplement with vegetable matter, some will take algae wafers but many won't. They are lovely, active, playful (with members of their own species) little fish.

Another fish I love is the Bristlenose catfish. They get to about 12cm but you can happily keep only one. They will keep your tank spotless as juveniles but in my experience do less of this as adults, perhaps as they get used to the convenience of sinking algae wafers. They require driftwood and somewhere to hide, I select driftwood that has characteristics suitable to provide 'cave-like' hiding places, but you could add a pot or artificial hiding place if you really wanted too.

Both Otocinclus and Bristlenose will appreciate a good current in the tank.

Mollies and some livebearers will also eat algae, also chinese algae eating fish, but I don't like these at all as they can be a bit nasty in a community tank.

Good luck :smile:


----------



## Old School (Jan 29, 2007)

Guess I'll play the devils advocate here because I have 4 chinese algae eaters in a community tank and they're way too busy trying to make a living to even interact with their tankmates.They don't seem to take much time off and when they do it's just to chase each other.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

brisdtle nose plecos...only get 4" .....and Albinos are not bad looking.


----------



## rcomeau (Apr 23, 2006)

I think I will get more otos after reading this. The three that I have lived for a few months and they keep busy eating algae. I like the idea that they school, clean, and hide... well behaved cleaning crew.

I tried a cory or two at one point but they died after a few days. Likely because I didn't check enough to see if they were compatible with my tank conditions.

Before the otos I tried algae eaters and saw them start chasing other fish once they got big. They eventually died. Perhaps they lost some fights. At one point I had BBA growing much faster than an algae eater could control. He grew fast when I over dosed with Seachem Flourish Exel to kill off the algae. I read that it weekens the algae making it easier to eat. The algae eater died shortly after the algae was visibly gone. I didn't feed algae wafers nor do I intend to. The oto cleaning crew feeds on the little algae that the Exel doesn't kill and I try to limit my Exel doses to as little as possible until I see algae growing too much.


----------

